# coming to a HD near you...



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

So I stated in another thread that pex can be found at HD...

Here's a pic:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow, next you are gonna tell me they have a full line of pluming products. Is it like a supply house for homeowners?


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

The previous statements were "not in my town" and "i've never seen it" to "handy hacks use that pipe (cpvc)"

Simply just showing the handy hacks can use the beloved pex as well...


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

Here in Louisville, Lowes sells pex (apollo), cpvc, pro flex flexible gas line, black iron (even will cut and thread it for you), back flow preventers, the whole lot.... The quality of most the material is low, coupled with people not knowing how to install it properly will lead to lots and lots of repairs needed in the future.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hoozycoozy said:


> Here in Louisville, Lowes sells pex (apollo), cpvc, pro flex flexible gas line, black iron (even will cut and thread it for you), back flow preventers, the whole lot.... The quality of most the material is low, coupled with people not knowing how to install it properly will lead to lots and lots of repairs needed in the future.



Same thing at the Local Home Depot. I go through there sometimes for tools, and love to walk through the plumbing section and laugh at people who obviously do not know what they are doing. 

I feel like handing them a card and telling them "When you mess it up beyond belief, give me a call." What prevents me from doing it is, I know that if they are in there trying to figure it out, there opinion of plumbing professionals is low, and I will not fight for that customer. There are enough who are willing to pay. 

The best part is when I walk by they see my shirt, and I can tell they would love to ask me how to fix it, I just smile big.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

HD has been selling PEX for years. If a product comes out that will let a person perform a plumbing task easy without too much skill HD will sell it. Not putting donw PEX I am just saying HOs like it because they don't need to know how to soldier.


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

I worked at Lowes, nothing worse than someone buying flowguard gold pipe and regular cpvc cement, then you tell them they need to buy the flowguard gold cement, they argue bc it costs more, they won't even buy primer... Reasoning.... It's new pipe, it's already clean.... I think I tried to explain it to maybe three people to no avail... I just gave up.... The hacks were the worst... I got to the point where I'd just play dumb and ask them to explain it to me, mystified by what they would say.... I just gave them a local plumbers card, "just in case".... Went through lots of Tylenol at that place. I had my code book in the desk and pulled it out many times, "See, a licensed plumber must install this." That never went over well.


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

Plumber Jim said:


> HD has been selling PEX for years. If a product comes out that will let a person perform a plumbing task easy without too much skill HD will sell it. Not putting donw PEX I am just saying HOs like it because they don't need to know how to soldier.


They don't have to... HD and Lowes sells lots of copper glue.... Smh


----------



## plumbtastic (Apr 27, 2011)

My boss took the head guy for Lowes plumbing department for one of the stores to lunch a few times. It seems the guy at Lowes is handing out his business cards for him for jobs that lowes does not offer a service for. The Lowes guy is a retired plumber.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Hoozycoozy said:


> They don't have to... HD and Lowes sells lots of copper glue.... Smh


figures.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Hoozycoozy said:


> I worked at Lowes, nothing worse than someone buying flowguard gold pipe and regular cpvc cement, then you tell them they need to buy the flowguard gold cement, they argue bc it costs more, they won't even buy primer... Reasoning.... It's new pipe, it's already clean.... I think I tried to explain it to maybe three people to no avail... I just gave up.... The hacks were the worst... I got to the point where I'd just play dumb and ask them to explain it to me, mystified by what they would say.... I just gave them a local plumbers card, "just in case".... Went through lots of Tylenol at that place. I had my code book in the desk and pulled it out many times, "See, a licensed plumber must install this." That never went over well.


 
With Flowguard pipe and glue there is no need for primer. As long as you use the 2 together.


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

house plumber said:


> With Flowguard pipe and glue there is no need for primer. As long as you use the 2 together.


I was referring simply to people not buying primer or cleaner when buying regular cement. Sorry if that was unclear. And yes I'm well aware that you don't need primer for flowguard... I never use anything but flowguard gold glue with flowguard gold pipe.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Hoozycoozy said:


> I was referring simply to people not buying primer or cleaner when buying regular cement. Sorry if that was unclear. And yes I'm well aware that you don't need primer for flowguard... I never use anything but flowguard gold glue with flowguard gold pipe.


it's ok. I'm not mad. Wasn't sure on your end. Some people never touch the stuff. And I wish I was one of those people


----------



## SpecimenYarp (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh well who cares. If home owners wanna do some of their plumbing and just slap it in then let them. It's their house. If you can run a hosebib line yourself in your own home using pex why not. And If they want to pay for handymen to install stuff thats there problem. You don't want those cheap customers anyways. it's not like homeowners are going to try to rough in a new home with materials from homedepot.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

SpecimenYarp said:


> Oh well who cares. If home owners wanna do some of their plumbing and just slap it in then let them. It's their house. If you can run a hosebib line yourself in your own home using pex why not. And If they want to pay for handymen to install stuff thats there problem. You don't want those cheap customers anyways. it's not like homeowners are going to try to rough in a new home with materials from homedepot.


Home owners might start doing their own rough plumbing, House plumber can draw them isometrics.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> Home owners might start doing their own rough plumbing, House plumber can draw them isometrics.


They will be a master plumber if they can figure one out


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

SpecimenYarp said:


> Oh well who cares. If home owners wanna do some of their plumbing and just slap it in then let them. It's their house. If you can run a hosebib line yourself in your own home using pex why not. And If they want to pay for handymen to install stuff thats there problem. You don't want those cheap customers anyways. it's not like homeowners are going to try to rough in a new home with materials from homedepot.


They do...
I'm my state they can pull ANY permit to perform work on their property...

With plumbing becoming so much easier how much longer until your really not needed?


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

plumb nutz said:


> They do...
> I'm my state they can pull ANY permit to perform work on their property...
> 
> With plumbing becoming so much easier how much longer until your really not needed?


When I was at Lowes a customer roughed their house, when they did the ground work they failed inspection, tees on their sides pipes were trapped... Just a mess. They failed the rough inspection three times!! How many times do you think he will attempt that again? Or recommend it to anyone?


----------



## SpecimenYarp (Apr 21, 2011)

plumb nutz said:


> They do...
> I'm my state they can pull ANY permit to perform work on their property...
> 
> With plumbing becoming so much easier how much longer until your really not needed?


Plumbings one of the hardest and most skilled trade on a new home. With the codes and amount of tools needed to plumb a new house, especially here in bc on these larger custom homes, I'm not worried at all. 

Service plumbing and the odd random crap job, yah the odd homeowner may decide to do t himself. But not everyone out there can think hard enough to do it. No 60 year old grandma is going to go and change her hot water tank now is she. And quite frankly it doesn't matter to me. New homes and renos are the only thing I'm set up to do.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Honestly, because I know quite a few inspectors who will tell them what they need to do to pass, several times...


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

plumb nutz said:


> Honestly, because I know quite a few inspectors who will tell them what they need to do to pass, several times...


Does the inspector tell you why your job failed if it does?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> Does the inspector tell you why your job failed if it does?


Yours doesn't?


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Does the inspector tell you why your job failed if it does?


Why it failed, not how to do it correctly...


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Yours doesn't?


 
I have never failed? :jester:

Yes they tell us why, just trying to make a point.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

plumb nutz said:


> Why it failed, not how to do it correctly...


 

Thats true.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:



> I have never failed? :jester:
> 
> Yes they tell us why, just trying to make a point.


None here either

I know of a few who would fail it, then offer to fix it for a nominal fee... Highly illegal here. They are being watched by the State.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> None here either
> 
> I know of a few who would fail it, then offer to fix it for a nominal fee... Highly illegal here. They are being watched by the State.


wow bold move for an inspector, thats touching the line of taking bribes.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> wow bold move for an inspector, thats touching the line of taking bribes.


Exactly

I don't know how it works out there in Texas with y'all but here some parishes don't have an inspection department. The bigger cities do, so in rural areas there are 3rd party inspectors. No one is really around to police them.

The state has a Plumbing Board with hired inspectors, they call them "Enforcers" the problem is they are numbered and one inspector has to cover a wide range of miles, simply put there just isn't enough of them to go around, that's were the 3rd party comes in with hardly any checks and balances.


----------

